# I keep getting calcium deposits on my bottles after I clean them



## Aqua eater (Apr 20, 2020)

Looking for tips on how to remove these whitish spots from my clear bottles after I clean them. It happens a few days after cleaning.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Calcium lime and rust remover(CLR).


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Look at my post Best bottle cleaning tool (DIY)  Under cleaning and repairing.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Easiest fix is mineral oil inside the bottle.  A little goes a long way. I use a small piece of rag glued to a length of coat hanger to apply to the inside of the bottle. Makes the cloudy areas look transparent.


----------



## Aqua eater (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks Robby! Will do. I’ll be sure to read your section on cleanings as well. Cheers


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 22, 2020)

Aqua eater said:


> Thanks Robby! Will do. I’ll be sure to read your section on cleanings as well. Cheers


You too buddy...cheers!


----------



## JarDoctor (Oct 28, 2020)

Aqua eater said:


> Looking for tips on how to remove these whitish spots from my clear bottles after I clean them. It happens a few days after cleaning.


They are etching - not stain so the glass has to be cut slightly with a cutting oxide.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 29, 2020)

JarDoctor said:


> They are etching - not stain so the glass has to be cut slightly with a cutting oxide.


Exactly! Then polished.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Mar 19, 2021)




----------

